# flop/sky shot



## bunja94 (May 3, 2006)

Lately, I've been driving the ball up in the air??? I know that I teed the ball just right high (a little over the top the driver). So it's not teeing too high neither my swing. What else can cause my tee shot flopped/skied up the air? is it my ball position? stand too close/too far to the ball?

thanks in advance for your tips.

bunja94


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Check where the ball is in relation to your stance, make sure the ball is far enough forward.

Have you checked your swing to make sure that you are not dipping at impact?

Are you doing anything else different? Trying to hit the ball harder or something?


----------



## bunja94 (May 3, 2006)

I think you're correct on the ball position....it may be not forward enough...so I dipped it at the bottom instead hit the ball on the way up. I'll check it out at the driving range. Thx to a website like this...and it rocks with people like you..don't mind to help other like myself.

bunja94


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

You are probably swinging in too steep. That would cause you to hit down on the back of the ball, putting a lot of backspin on it. That's great for iron shots, but it won't work with the driver. Good luck at the range!


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

How open do you have your stance, if it is too open, you will automatically open the face(to try to drive straight) and therefore adding more degree of loft to your drive.

And also like everyone else said, check your ball position.


----------



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: sky ball*

A couple of thoughts that may help you.

1) ball should be set up off your left foot
2) a horizontal spine tilt to the right. This does two things. It promotes a inside takeaway, which will give you a go inside to outside swing. It also keeps 60 percent of your weight on your right side, whiich gives you a upper driving swing.
3) keep your head behind the ball through out the swing. This help provides contact with the ball on the upswing. Jack Nicklaus preached this method.
4) make sure when you tee up the ball, half of the ball is tee'd above the driver head. This is especially important with bigger head drivers.
5) swing through the ball. A trick I like to do is make sure my right shoulder is pointing at the target line during my follow through.

Good Luck.

Charlie.


----------



## lllscssf (May 1, 2006)

*use an inside out swing*

dont rotate ur hips so much and the reverse "C" is a no-no. Extens through the ball with your right arm from the inside. Feel like ur trying to reach inside ur pocket


----------



## bunja94 (May 3, 2006)

Two things I got from this thread that helped me fixed my problem.

1. Need to position the ball forward enough off the left foot to drive. 
2. dont rotate ur hips so much to drive the ball with an INSIDE OUT path.

I loved this site..thanks to all the replies.

bunja94


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Thats good that your problem was fixed.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

It sounded like you were looking up instead of keeping your head down. If you ever run into that problem again, that's something else to look out for.


----------



## bunja94 (May 3, 2006)

*the hip turn...*

No BigBoy..I was socked when I found out what I did to cause this type of errand shot The club head was under the ball with an out to in swing path because I turned my hip turn too much too fast on the down swing... 
The bottom line is THE HIP TURN. I need to find a drill to help my hip turn correctly and consistenly.

Thx,

bunja94


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

This may sound funny I read in a golf magazine that if your popping up all the time try to lower you tee this will prevent the ball from rolling off the the club face! there so many different thing's to try!


----------

